# Huawei Ascend Y300 Sim Size



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm looking to buy one of these for my mum as her first smartphone, to use with a rolling virgin contract. Most web sites say it takes a mini sim, but virgin's site offer a normal or a micro. Is a micro the same as a mini?

http://store.virginmedia.com/virgin...name=mobile_sim_only&virgin_media_customer=no


----------



## yield (Sep 9, 2013)

http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_y300-5386.php

It's a Mini-SIM which is larger than the micro.

Might be worth thinking about the ZTE blade V if you've not already got the y300?

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/zte...nc-10-topup-virgin-mobile-81-99-store-1646234


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 9, 2013)

yield said:


> http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_y300-5386.php
> 
> It's a Mini-SIM which is larger than the micro.
> 
> ...



Ta. That means I need to find a micro to mini convertor.

Will read more into the zte, but tbh don't need a faster processor for what's wanted and everything else ticks the boxes.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry another daft question. Is a mini sim what we call as standard sim card?


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 10, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Sorry another daft question. Is a mini sim what we call as standard sim card?



No, as far as I am aware there are three commonly used sizes, standard (normal) size, mini and then micro.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 10, 2013)

Hmm, Virgin only offer standard or micro.


----------



## Chz (Sep 10, 2013)

It's easy enough to cut a standard to a mini. It's just a standard without all the useless cruft around it, really. I think the GiffGaff site has a printout you can use.

As for Y300 vs. Blade... The Y300 is more solid and has a better battery life (an astounding battery life, truth be told). The Blade is snazzier and faster. Not sure whether Huawei or ZTE have the worst skin on Android though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks folks. I think I'll get a micro and try and find an adapter, rather then try cutting stuff.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2013)

It's a standard sized sim card which makes things easy.

I'm really impressed with the phone for the money. So much so that when my Note 2 dies, I'll be paying very serious attention to the budget end of the market. A £80 handset on a £7 pm tariff, it brings the cost per month down to not a lot, compared to the £26 a month I pay. Sure it's not quite as quick and the screen isn't as bright, but it's more then good enough. Feels nippier then my old Desire HD for example. Also Samsung, take note. The build quality is better then your premium phones, which frankly, is a disgrace.

Even the UI isn't quite as bad as the reviews had me belive. Having to have all you apps on the main screens is annoying as hell for me, but to a first time smartphone user like my mum, will probably make more sense.


----------

